# Fixing a Chromebook Pixel (2013 Model) Glass?



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 12, 2016)

I think my normal google-fu is being a bit slow. 


Anyone know of any resources involving replacing the glass and the touchscreen component of a Chromebook Pixel?  Mine's broken and I would love to find a way to fix it so I could use the touchscreen again.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2016)

You are not alone: https://www.reddit.com/r/chromeos/comments/381lxo/consider_when_choosing_a_chromebook_especially_a/


----------

